# swollen gum and early pregnancy



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

I am 4 weeks pregnant. For the past couple of weeks I've had a swollen gum. It's like I got food stuck under it and it never came out.

Ironically, with my last pregnancy that ended in m/c last summer, the same thing happened. The gum actually swelled up over the top of my molar and I couldn't bite down. I ended up going to the dentist and having laser surgery. At the time it was very, very early in the pregnancy. As a matter of fact I think I o'd on the same day of the surgery.

Unfortunately, I've been doing an internet search on gum infection and pregnancy. Now I'm scared.

I'll be calling my dentist and ob tomorrow, but just wondered what information or experience anyone here might have.

I know gum issues are more common in pregnancy, but I am particularly worried about an infection traveling to my tiny little embryo.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I had a similar experience when I was pregnant, though I was a bit further along. I went in for a cleaning & check up & that actually solved it. I figure I must have gotten some food stuck, it go aggravated & then I just couldn't get it clean enough on my own.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

your gums become more sensitive during pregnancy. But I wouldn't worry it's an infection yet. That would be super painful, or you would have a fever, or puss, or something that would be noticeable. And I think that would apply more if like you had a root canal or cavity that needed to be treated and were ignoring during your pregnancy. My father was a dentist, I myself didn't go to dental school so don't take my advice as the final word, but it's typical to have swollen gums around your period, so I would assume the same thing happens while pregnant.

I would go see the dentist, but I wouldn't worry about it being infected.


----------



## EnchantedMamma (May 19, 2008)

I've been rinsing with hydrogen peroxide. It won't help the swelling but since they are at risk for bacteria getting in it will help kill that off.

You might consider rinsing with warm salt water. I think you could probably do so three times a day if you needed/wanted.

Definitely talk to your OB/midwife AND your dentist.

Hormones are what make the gums sensitive and swollen. Being swollen and bleeding can make them a little more prone to infection, but I'm guessing there are things you can do to help!


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Swollen and bleeding gums can be a normal symptom of pregnancy. Some women develop what is called a "pregnancy nodule" where a lump forms on the gum that bleeds. I've had the swelling very badly before and a deep cleaning and a special rinse from the dentist helped it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Pregnancy gingivitis is common, but the recommendation is that you see the dentist twice during pregnancy. Go see one asap & get a thorough cleaning. Be persistent w/ brushing/flossing/mouthwash. Worked for me. Bleeding gums early pregnancy, now much healthier mouth @ week 26.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for all of the responses. You have eased my mind a little bit. I will be calling both my dentist and my OB in the morning. (Well, actually on my lunch break as I can't call during work.)


----------

